# My kitten wakes me up early, he meows and scratches the carpet outside our bedroom -



## elliecat123 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi
I have 2 kittens about 5 months a boy and a girl.
We got coco first then 2 weeks later we got crash.
The behaviour problems are with crash, we rescued him from a neglected home where he pooped everywhere - he hasn't had one accident since we've got him both cats get on really well..

The issue I am having: Crash wakes us up about- 6.30-7 every morning, we used to let them sleep on our bed but couldn't cope with the early mornings all the time so in the past week weve have started to shut them out (we don't hear anything through the night they sleep together in spareroom)

Crash is very attention seeking meows all the time to get attention and I know it is for attention because the rescue centre said he would due this due to the neglect - we constantly play and interact with them both equally. Crash will continue to meow at 6.30-7 when he gets up, he'll use the litter and then sit
otside our bedroom meowing and scratching and picking the carpet, he'll pull a loose thread and keep pulling (he's already ruined one carpet under the stairs) how can I stop him doing this? Is he possibly hungry as they get there first feed at 7.30, I am more worried about him shredding another carpet more then waking us up. I can learn to live with the wake up calls if I have to..

Help how do I stop this?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @elliecat123 , welcome to the forum. 

Crash has been used to being able to come into your bedroom in the mornings, and now the door is closed to him so it's not surprising he's upset! Cats thrive on routine and dislike sudden changes.

Cats also hate closed doors, especially when their human companions are on the other side! So you either need to leave the door open at night, or else start training him and Coco to get used to a routine of being shut in one room at night, along with litter trays, food, water etc.

If the spare room is a good size then that would do fine. If there is carpet in the spare room (as opposed to rugs) then you may need to put a cheap rug by the doorway to prevent Crash from destroying the carpet. You can buy end-of-line hemmed carpet samples from carpet shops which are ideal for putting in doorways. You can stick lots of double-sided carpet tape on the underside of the rug to prevent Crash from moving the rug.

Kittens of 5 months need feeding little and often. I feed mine 6 times a day at that age. It sounds as though Crash is getting hungry early in the morning. Feed the kittens a high meat protein wet food for their supper at bedtime, and get an autofeeder and fill the dishes with some wet food and set the timer to open it at say 5.30 am. Cats are crepuscular, i.e. most active in their hunting at dawn and dusk, so making sure they eat at those times (in addition to other times) makes good sense. 

Provide the kittens with plenty of different types of cat scratcher so Crash will be less interested in scratching your carpets. Provide upright poles covered with sisal, cardboard types that lie on the floor, (these are cheap enough to have several in each room) and make some homemade ones by wrapping off cuts of carpet around short planks of wood and screwing them to the wall. You also need to train kitties to use them. Each time a kitty scratches the carpet calmly carry the cat to the nearest scratcher (which should be nearby) and _*gently *_paddle their paws up and down on the scratcher. Expect to keep this training going for maybe 2 to 3 weeks before they understand what they are to do. You may need to give some top up training from time to time.

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_toys/sisal_scratch_toys/pads/101907


----------



## elliecat123 (Sep 15, 2015)

chillminx said:


> Hi @elliecat123 , welcome to the forum.
> 
> If the spare room is a good size then that would do fine. If there is carpet in the spare room (as opposed to rugs) then you may need to put a cheap rug by the doorway to prevent Crash from destroying the carpet. You can buy end-of-line hemmed carpet samples from carpet shops which are ideal for putting in doorways. You can stick lots of double-sided carpet tape on the underside of the rug to prevent Crash from moving the rug.
> 
> ...


Hi Thanks for the reply  really helpful.
I thought it may because we've changed his routine but I am not sure what he used to do before us.
The spare room is good size however I think I am going to try put them in the kitchen tonight NO CARPETS  and put hot water bottles under their beds.
Can you advise where to get an auto feeder from? That'll be really helpful as we're out 9-3


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

It's not so important what their routine was in their last home, as they have mentally and literally moved on from that. What is important is for you to establish routines now, whilst they are young, that you are happy with and they are comfortable with. And then keep to those routines as far as possible.

I wouldn't put hot water bottles under their beds. It is not really cold enough for that (if you are in the UK), and there is the risk the kittens will get too hot and have to get out of their beds and sleep somewhere less comfortable. If you have cosy beds for them, and you can place the beds off the floor (as cats nearly always prefer sleeping off the floor) e.g. on a table, stool, shelf or chair, they will be warm enough. In the very coldest winter weather I leave an electric radiator on a low setting overnight for my cats in the living room (where they sleep) It just takes the chill off the room and they have their igloo beds to keep them cosy.

If it is your kittens first time sleeping in the kitchen at night, I'd sit with them quietly after you've closed the door, whilst they eat their supper and groom. Once they are settled in their beds tiptoe out without saying anything to them and close the door. Maybe leave a radio on playing classical music softly, as cats seem to find that soothing.

Cats will be cats, and they will be exploring your worktops during the night, so make sure you leave nothing sharp or hot (such as an electric kettle full of hot water}, on which they could hurt themselves. And no food of any kind on the worktops.

Autofeeders can be bought from amazon.:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mate-Automa...346&sr=8-2-spell&keywords=pet+mate+autofeeder


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

Excellent advice from chillminx, I hope you get into a routine you can live with. We've had to get used to sleeping with the bedroom door open and getting woken up about 5am for breakfast as ours just ruin the landing carpet if we shut them out and it was just an easier life if we let them in!


----------



## ofratko (Sep 6, 2015)

elliecat123 said:


> Hi
> I have 2 kittens about 5 months a boy and a girl.
> We got coco first then 2 weeks later we got crash.
> The behaviour problems are with crash, we rescued him from a neglected home where he pooped everywhere - he hasn't had one accident since we've got him both cats get on really well..
> ...





elliecat123 said:


> Hi
> I have 2 kittens about 5 months a boy and a girl.
> We got coco first then 2 weeks later we got crash.
> The behaviour problems are with crash, we rescued him from a neglected home where he pooped everywhere - he hasn't had one accident since we've got him both cats get on really well..
> ...


I have 2 years old cat and new 3- 4 months old kitten( rescue not sure about the age). Now when I got my older cat she was 3 months and the previous owner allowed her to sleep with her in the bed. So she would wake up around 5.30-6am for the first several months and I would just go and feed her. The entire arragement didn't work for me at all to be honest as she would also wake up during the night and play or cuddle with me. When I locked her out of the bedroom she would meow, scratch on the door and pick the carpet connecting to the door threshold. This would drive me completly nuts So I had to ducktape the carpet. Also I bought a anti -chew spray ( for dogs but it also worked for her) and spray it on the carpet. It did help but I had to respray it few times a week. Are you trimming his claws? I would recommend to but claw trimmer and do it on weekly basis( easy once you get him use to it) . You might either check with the vet how to do it or there are youtube videos. It does reduce the damage somewhat. Not in my experience the best tactics is not to give in, just ignore it( it is extremelly hard I know trust me!). When he meows and make noises just ignore him. I started doing it and it took few weeks to move the feeding time to 8am nowdays she knows 10am is the earliest to get some food. I also taught her to use cat bed. Everytime she jumped on my bed to sleep I would cuddle with her and once asleep I would move her to her bed. It again took several weeks. Good luck and don't forget Crash will grow up eventually and it will get easier.


----------



## elliecat123 (Sep 15, 2015)

Squeaks said:


> Excellent advice from chillminx, I hope you get into a routine you can live with. We've had to get used to sleeping with the bedroom door open and getting woken up about 5am for breakfast as ours just ruin the landing carpet if we shut them out and it was just an easier life if we let them in!


Yeah I know the feeling :/ thinking it may be easier. Im going to ring the blue cross advice line today where we got them...


----------



## elliecat123 (Sep 15, 2015)

I


ofratko said:


> I have 2 years old cat and new 3- 4 months old kitten( rescue not sure about the age). Now when I got my older cat she was 3 months and the previous owner allowed her to sleep with her in the bed. So she would wake up around 5.30-6am for the first several months and I would just go and feed her. The entire arragement didn't work for me at all to be honest as she would also wake up during the night and play or cuddle with me. When I locked her out of the bedroom she would meow, scratch on the door and pick the carpet connecting to the door threshold. This would drive me completly nuts So I had to ducktape the carpet. Also I bought a anti -chew spray ( for dogs but it also worked for her) and spray it on the carpet. It did help but I had to respray it few times a week. Are you trimming his claws? I would recommend to but claw trimmer and do it on weekly basis( easy once you get him use to it) . You might either check with the vet how to do it or there are youtube videos. It does reduce the damage somewhat. Not in my experience the best tactics is not to give in, just ignore it( it is extremelly hard I know trust me!). When he meows and make noises just ignore him. I started doing it and it took few weeks to move the feeding time to 8am nowdays she knows 10am is the earliest to get some food. I also taught her to use cat bed. Everytime she jumped on my bed to sleep I would cuddle with her and once asleep I would move her to her bed. It again took several weeks. Good luck and don't forget Crash will grow up eventually and it will get easier.


Thank you. Nice to know im not the only one. Ill invest in some duct tape. I bought like a doormat to put over the threshold to protect the carpet which he's still scratching everytime he scratches we flick him on the nose. itll be tiring but I wont give in!


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

elliecat123 said:


> I bought like a doormat to put over the threshold to protect the carpet which he's still scratching everytime he scratches we flick him on the nose. itll be tiring but I wont give in!


I'm not sure flicking him on the nose is going to have the effect you desire to be honest. I understand your frustration but I don't think cats understand reprimands like we expect them to, all that might happen is that he learns to resent you for hurting him. I think the doormat is a good idea and as @chillminx said I would make sure you try and train him to use another nearby scratcher. Ours now don't bother scratching the carpet outside the bedroom and we have cat scratchers in every room almost, many different types, sizes, material etc.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

elliecat123 said:


> Thank you. Nice to know im not the only one. Ill invest in some duct tape. I bought like a doormat to put over the threshold to protect the carpet which he's still scratching everytime he scratches we flick him on the nose. itll be tiring but I wont give in!


I agree with @Squeaks, flicking him on the nose is not the right thing to do  He won't make the connection between him scratching the carpet and you inflicting pain on him because cats' minds do not work like that!

The fact is he is not being naughty when he scratches your carpet, he is simply being a cat. Cats have an *innate need* to scratch, not only to keep their claws trim but also as a way of scent-marking their territory.

If you don't want him ruining your carpets then you need to train him to use the scratchers you provide, as I explained in my previous post in this thread. To train a cat you need to be patient and kind, and redirect them to what it is you want them to do. You need to keep doing it for however long it takes, because repetition works. And you need to provide a lot of different types of scratching posts, not just one. I have had cats throughout my life, and I have never failed to teach any of my cats to use the proper scratchers I provide.

If you keep hurting him and humiliating him by flicking his nose there is a real risk he will soon start responding in kind and swiping you with his claws out or even biting you.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great advice already given 
I'd like to add that in my experience 5 month old kittens do not sleep through the night! You're quite lucky that the nights are now drawing in and your kittens let you sleep until 7am!
During summer months I've been woken a hundred times at like 5am with a loony kitten charging around thinking it's morning.
Please remember they are only babies for such a short time. In a few years you will miss these kittenhood moments. Enjoy them whilst they are young and if that means getting up at 7am to play or feed them so be it. In a few months time they will settle down and sleep longer if you've got them in a routine x


----------



## LillyRose (Sep 20, 2015)

Lol moggie14. 

Loony kitten. That just about sums it up. Lol.

Also what do you mean about getting cats into a routine? I have usually had outside but inside at night cats. This one is destined to be inside cat only!

Thanks


----------



## elliecat123 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi all thanks for all your replies..
I got advice too from the Blue Cross behaviour team - they advised putting both kittens in the kitchen through the night they reassured me they don't know any different and won't take it wrong.
They have been in the kitchen for almost 2 weeks - we still have the doormat under the door but he doesn't seem to be scratching it within the last week.
All is sorted


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

elliecat123 said:


> Hi all thanks for all your replies..
> I got advice too from the Blue Cross behaviour team - they advised putting both kittens in the kitchen through the night they reassured me they don't know any different and won't take it wrong.
> They have been in the kitchen for almost 2 weeks - we still have the doormat under the door but he doesn't seem to be scratching it within the last week.
> All is sorted


I'm pleased to hear the Blue Cross behaviourist agreed with my advice to settle them in the kitchen at night.


----------

